# Piper getting spay on the 8th.



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Finally having Piper spayed in four days. As I recall it didn't seemed to be a big deal for our cat. But I haven't had a dog spay. We had spayed dogs, but that was done so long ago that I wasn't paying attention then. 

We are having it done at Marion County Animal Services. So will be bringing her down early in the morning and picking her up in the afternoon.

I was thinking of getting her the "donut" e-collar versus the "cone of shame". Does the donut e-collar really keep them from biting at the stitches? I may try to get one tomorrow so I put it on her to get her use to it.

In a way I'm glad we are getting this done. I know I went back and fourth on what to do. But I couldn't find any vet that recommends waiting after her season to have her spayed. I haven't dealt with any dogs going through there seasons. So really didn't have any "support" network and help with any problems that came up. So decided to get her done at 6 months. I'm thinking with a good diet, supplements and a good home for her she will be fine. This is the last of her "puppy" stuff. Her next shot is not for a year out and that's just rabies.

It will be done for $50 dollars (Marion residents price). It includes spay, micro-chip and dog license.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Holy Hannah that is cheap. My next dog I'll come and visit and have it done there. Even after paying the airfare I'd still come out ahead! I hope it is all a breeze for Piper!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Holy Hannah that is cheap. My next dog I'll come and visit and have it done there. Even after paying the airfare I'd still come out ahead! I hope it is all a breeze for Piper!


You don't need airfare - Kim will fly you in!! 
What do you pay??
That seems very reasonable for little piper - I wish her a speedy recovery xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wishing Piper well. I would go for the onsie/baby vest rather than collar. That's just me.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

LOL Well if I were to have her done at an Vet it would be anywhere from $200-300. The vet we used for our cat was around $200 now charges $250 just for the spay.

This is from there website.



> Surgical appointments cost $40 per animal. The appointment fee includes the animal's surgical sterilization, rabies vaccination, county license, tattoo and microchip. Each household can have up to 3 animals spayed/neutered by the Neuter Commuter each rolling year.


I'm paying 10 dollars more to for the micro-chip company to call me direct then going through Marion County Animal Services. I would have had our cat done this way, but didn't know about it at the time.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Holy Hannah that is cheap. My next dog I'll come and visit and have it done there. Even after paying the airfare I'd still come out ahead! I hope it is all a breeze for Piper!


What does it cost it Canada to have it done???


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Renee paid a lot too it think!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Wishing Piper well. I would go for the onsie/baby vest rather than collar. That's just me.


What size do you get?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola was about 8 months when she was spayed. I think I got the 18 month old baby ones. Just cut a hole for tail. You want it kind of baggy to let air around, but not too baggy that Piper can get her tongue under. What weight us Piper and length of her back?


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

She about 13-13.2 pounds and 14-15 inches.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Totally agree with Ruth. The onesie is a must. As their incision areas started to heal and the area started to itch, that was when they needed their inflatable collar. I didn't put it on right away, just the onesie for the first 4 days. And I put it on as soon as I brought them home. The trouble with size is that the onesies vary also in size (girth, length). They ended up using 18mo or 24mo ones. Also, I ended up using the boy ones as they tended to have snaps near the head as they would wriggle out of the ones that just stretch over the head.

Good luck Piper! I'm sure you will sail through with flying colors just like everything else.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Okay thanks for the info. I'll check it out. Maybe get the onsies at Wal-Mart or Target. Looked on-line and they look pretty cheap.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Okay thanks for the info. I'll check it out. Maybe get the onsies at Wal-Mart or Target.


Also, look for ones on sale (probably christmas ones now).


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We paid about $700,,for the pre test, the spay, the microchip and the colar 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> We paid about $700,,for the pre test, the spay, the microchip and the colar
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



WOW!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow that is cheap we paid 600 dollars for Molly's spay As for a onesie I got her a size 18-24 at Old Navy they were cheap like 8 dollars so cut a hole for her tail in them. She didn't mind it at all she hated the cone but with the inflatable neck collar and the onesie she healed up really good. It kept dirt etc off her sutures. I kept it snapped up and when we went out to pee or poo I would unsnap it and roll it up like a T-shirt When she got spayed I think she was about 8lbs or so?? She was all fur


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

The inflatable neck collar was great she didn't mind it at all I got it at Pet Value here in Canada but I think maybe Petsmart might carry them not sure?? I highly recommend the onesie as it keeps the incision clean! I had 3 that I washed and rotated for her 2 weeks of non activity

Just googled Petsmart has it http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12406695 Looks like what we had! You just blow air in it and it velcros around the neck!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> She about 13-13.2 pounds and 14-15 inches.


I think 18 months should for her. I would recommend getting ones with sleeves. The sleeveless ones just fell off Lola's shoulders.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I can't reacll exact price but I am thinking 600 sounds right for everything, but that might have included some shots too? Anyway you slice it it is expensive!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot is being spayed on Tuesday. I'm really, really glad that she has not caught kennel cough from Kiki.
Dot is still such a little puppy I feel mean. But I don't want to have her in season, I can guarentee that she wouldn't be as good as Nina!
I have 18-24 month onesies in already, that was all Kiki needed, but Dot may need a collar as well, knowing how she loves to chew things. She is just over 6 kilos, so similar to Piper in size.
if she is like Kiki she'll be pretty sleepy for the first two/three days and then back to super mad springy puppy and I'll have my work cut out trying to control the doodle dashing and collie bashing tendencies. Here the advice is for 10 days post spay on lead only exercise. Our vet sees them on day 3 and day 10. As long as all is well, they are signed off then and back to normal. Seems amazing to me how quickly they get back to feeling 100%. 
Our vet uses internal stutures and glue for the wound, so no external stitches to nibble. Kiki's wound was very small and neat and healed up really quickly - by day 6 it looked fine. Can't see the scar now.
Hope all goes well with Piper.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

We just got Bailey spayed the week before Christmas and used a baby vest with short sleeves, we also had to use a cone collar thing because even though she had the vest on the little minx kept licking her wound. It was ok when we were with her because we could keep a close eye on her, but at bedtime we put the cone on her; she did get used to it.

They do bounce back after a few days but I sympathise with you. The day after the operation I did regret putting her through it but now I am glad I did, she is young enough not to need as much walking and also the weather has been so bad that staying inside was easier!

Good luck!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Can't offer advice having a male, but just wanted to say hope everything goes ok - and where did that time go?!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Well went down to PetCo and Target. I got the donut collar and onsies. I got a pack of 4 for 18 month olds and 3 long sleeve ones for 9 month olds. I put both on and both seemed to fit pretty well. The 9 month old ones are a bit snug. But will keep the receipt so I can return them if I don't use them. I put one on her and cut a whole for her tail. It didn't seem to bother her having it on.

I haven't tried the donut collar yet. But thinking I may only put that on when I can't watch her.

Yes time has gone by. She is getting older everyday. In a way I'm glad. I like puppies but would drive my self crazy if they never grew out of that stage. She can now be by her self in the other room and is not biting my fit or hands to the point of blood...  Hate to do this to her, but it has to be done. As I don't think I could deal with a dog going in to heat every 6-9 months and then have to keep her locked up for 3 weeks. That would drive her crazy and us.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope it goes well for Piper today - she'll be much in my thoughts - and you. It is horrible and if you are anything like me you'll feel really mean and worried when she comes home all groggy and pathetic.
Take heart, they do pick up amazingly quickly. Dot is still sleepy and obviously not very comfortable - but already much perkier and happier than she was last night.
Dot has been fine so far with just her onesie on. I just want her to feel comfortable and be relaxed.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> We paid about $700,,for the pre test, the spay, the microchip and the colar
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is what I paid too. 
Good luck with your baby girl I am sure she will be fine! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Good luck to little Piper today! Let us know how she makes out


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wishing Piper an uneventful surgery today and speedy recovery.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I know it helped that I was crazy busy at work on Lexi & Beemer's day. Keep yourself occupied, Kim, and will be keeping healing thoughts for Piper throughout the day.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

How's piper doing?? X


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow thanks for the well wishes. She is home now recovering. Of course she is hardly her self right now. I took her down to the animal shelter at 8am. Which we got up around 7am which is not normal for us and Piper didn't know what to do. LOL she was looking at us like "Why are we getting up early today. It's not time to get up.." We headed down to the animal shelter and stood in line with other dogs and cats getting done. Then waited in another line to bring them back to make sure the animals can have the surgery done. I really wanted to go back there to be with her, but knew that wasn't going to happen. Then I went home when they gave the okay that she could be done.

Frankly we had an earlier start and late breakfast and then I went to Public to get food and some lunch. By the time we had lunch it was time to pick her up. 

She was glad to see me when they brought her out and even weed a bit. So that part is working for her. But was slow in walking out to the car. I brought her bed at was in the front seat. She pretty much laid there the whole ride home and moved around a bit to get comfortable. 

Once home she has walked around a bit but not sure where to go or what to do. She did pee, eat a bit and drank water. Still a bit drozey from the surgery. Hopefully tomorrow will be better. I will be home all day tomorrow so I will be able to watch her. Also hubby will be here to watch her.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

On the ride home








Home resting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor baby girl. I am sure she will be back to herself faster than you know. Hugs to piper

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Marzi, was also reading about Dot. It's hard to have them go through this. But they do recover pretty quickly. Piper has her onesie on also. We tried the collar but she took that off. So not sure we will get any use out of that. 

She has been sleeping a lot and a bit more nippy. 

Hope things are going well with Dot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hope little Piper recovers quickly!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Marzi, was also reading about Dot. It's hard to have them go through this. But they do recover pretty quickly. Piper has her onesie on also. We tried the collar but she took that off. So not sure we will get any use out of that.
> 
> She has been sleeping a lot and a bit more nippy.
> 
> ...


Piper looks so sweet... it is tough on them, but honestly the pathetic stage really does not last long. 
Two days on and Dot is convinced that she is fine, I either have to shut her in the kitchen or keep her on the leash or she is constantly winding the others up or bouncing on or off th furniture. We see th vet for our first follow up appointment this afternoon and I'm hoping I'll be told that she can go out for short lead walks.
She needs something


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It sounds like they were both stellar patients! Very good to hear little Dot and Piper came through it all ok.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Glad to hear Piper is well.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad to hear all has gone ok, bless her, she does look a little bit sorry for herself.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Glad to hear all has gone ok, bless her, she does look a little bit sorry for herself.


I don't know about feel "sorry" for her self, as I don't think animals can do that. Only us humans feel sorry for our selves. But it is the FIRST time she has had any drugs in her other then her vaccs. I think her body was so over whelmed with what had just happen to her. 

She is doing much better now. But still very sore.


----------

